# The new ride



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Thought about going to the dark side but stayed with cat

2010 mud pro 700
30" munkies 14" SS wheels
Programmer
Clutch work
HMF Utility

$4600 with ramps 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow you def snagged a deal for sure.....now fix the weak spots and ride out......


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

No lie. Looks great man. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks great !! Always good to see another kitty on the forum since this IS mainly a brute place !! LMAO Be sure and check or replace the cheesy clamps on the factory snorkles, as they are junk. You'll like the mud pro, they are great bikes. Good price too.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Snorkel clamps & SLD weld. - Good looking bike, enjoy it!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ Forgot about the sld. LOL Yep definitely need to do this..


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

J2! said:


> Looks great !! Always good to see another kitty on the forum since this IS mainly a brute place !! LMAO




LOL how do ya think i feel??


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Dang, you got a steal! Wish I could've found that deal when I bought mine! You're gonna love the mud pro. I've been really impressed with mine so far. I still need to do a little clutch work and weld the sld, but that's it. Congrats!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks yall it lets out a puff of smoke going from stop to WOT and decelerating mechanic told me to remap programmer sounds lean anybody got any maps 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice lookin bike!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks sweet!!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

> Looks great !! Always good to see another kitty on the forum since this IS mainly a brute place !! LMAO Be sure and check or replace the cheesy clamps on the factory snorkles, as they are junk. You'll like the mud pro, they are great bikes. Good price too.



Its slowly becoming a can am site though

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RYAN. said:


> Its slowly becoming a can am site though
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Isnt it great! :rockn: haha... j/k We openly welcome all brands!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

First ride was bad and peanut butter busted both front axles and u joint and stripped rear diff time for the 3.6s


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

WOW that's crazy, mines an '06 and I'm still running on factory axles. I guess it's all about thumb control, and I race too..The 4.0's are better than the 3.6's. IMO


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> LOL how do ya think i feel??


 
second that !!!!!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Well i busted one front then had to use differential lock and broke the other one then of course i was 2wd and the courage in a can talked me into making another run through the trails and ended up doing something to the rear diff no noise no clank no thunk no nothing just loss of power case is in tact and shaft spins just no power to the wheels and had to get pulled home by lil bros can am


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ That don't sound very good.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like you broke it in pretty good.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

RYAN. said:


> Well i busted one front then had to use differential lock and broke the other one then of course i was 2wd and the courage in a can talked me into making another run through the trails and ended up doing something to the rear diff no noise no clank no thunk no nothing just loss of power case is in tact and shaft spins just no power to the wheels and had to get pulled home by lil bros can am


from above - 


JPs300 said:


> Snorkel clamps & *SLD weld*. - Good looking bike, enjoy it!


 
The SLD clutch let go in the rear. - As for the axles, get the ones from a new MP with the white cups, *very* stout axles, cheaper than rilla/turner/etc and still direct bolt-in.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Did i damage the sld you think or does it just need welding it still wont budge it today


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The clutch material is likely gone, but you can still weld it to fix/eliminate it.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I see the MP axles are the same price as Rhino axles can anybody chime in on which are better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think a lot of people like the MP axles.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> The clutch material is likely gone, but you can still weld it to fix/eliminate it.


Thanks man ur a lifesaver


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was running the pre-production version of the MP axles(were given to teh AC race team guys) and that is the one part of my drivetrain I never broke......


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Im still leaning towards rhinos for the 1 year warranty

—————SIGNATURE—————
HIS

2010 MUD PRO
SOON TO BE 3.6
HMF & PC3
30" MUNKIES
CLUTCHWORK
RACKED

HERS/KIDS

2006 400M
SOON TO BE 4.0
EXAUST MOD
RACKED
JETTED
29.5 LAWS


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Difference between the Rhino's and the MP's - the warranty. With one you'll need it, with the other you won't. 



Not to say the rhino's aren't any good, but their boots suck and they won't warranty a boot thus it's up to you to swap it or run it till it breaks & then warranty it. - Their warranty is 2 months free replacement, 10 months @ $50 charge.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

You seem very knowledgeable so im going to take your word and go for the MPs

—————SIGNATURE—————
HIS

2010 MUD PRO
SOON TO BE 3.6
HMF & PC3
30" MUNKIES
CLUTCHWORK
RACKED

HERS/KIDS

2006 400M
SOON TO BE 4.0
EXAUST MOD
RACKED
JETTED
29.5 LAWS


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My big cat made 103hp at the tires and I had no problems out of the MP axles and that was even with the 4" Catvos lift. - Very good axle, especially for the $.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

How did diffs hold up to 103 HP? Man bet that was a wild ride

—————SIGNATURE—————
HIS

2010 MUD PRO
SOON TO BE 3.6
HMF & PC3
30" MUNKIES
CLUTCHWORK
RACKED

HERS/KIDS

2006 400M
SOON TO BE 4.0
EXAUST MOD
RACKED
JETTED
29.5 LAWS


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol - they DIDN'T.......even with the 3.'1s & billet covers.........neither did the rear through/output shaft or the front yoke. 

That's why it's gone and I have the new ham. I don't race and for pleasure riding it didn't do anything any better than my bud's mostly stock XMR.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I imagine man i want the billets but there are only a few left and no funds after i order my axles guess ill have to brace the hell out of them

—————ROLLTIDE—————
HIS

2010 MUD PRO
SOON TO BE 3.6
HMF & PC3
30" MUNKIES
CLUTCHWORK
RACKED

HERS/KIDS

2006 400M
SOON TO BE 4.0
EXAUST MOD
RACKED
JETTED
29.5 LAWS


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Are the new front axles 1502-943 and 942


----------

